# Frog Day 2015



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Frog Day is coming up in just a few months, April 25, in Fremont, CA (see Home | American Frog Day). I am no longer associated with Frog Day. I've passed it on to Jeremy Mott here on the west coast. I was diagnosed with a genetic disease and just can't do it anymore and Jeremy has pick it up and is doing a better job that I did. I can highly recommend it and hope to see many of you there. I'll be there but just for the fun. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Chuck. I flew down for my first Frog Day last year and am glad I did. This is really a great experience and opportunity to meet and network with some really good, really knowledgable people in the frog community. Between talking to people and the presentation about oophaga lehmanni I learned a ton. It's also one of those rare events where everyone vending has something that you want to buy.

If you are thinking about going to any frog related events this year Frog Day and Microcosm are two events not to be missed. I plan on traveling out of state to attend both again this year.


----------



## Handfishinghillbilly (Apr 4, 2013)

Can't wait to see the vendors list


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm wondering who else is planning on going to frog day? As others have said, highly recommend it.


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going for sure!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I will most likely be there. Really looking forward to this again!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Confirmed! Snake Papparazi and I will be there! See you all next month.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Just booked flight, hotel and car. See you guys soon!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Frog Day is less than three week away. There will be a get together at my house Friday afternoon before the event. If you'll be in town let me know if you'll be coming so I can get a head count. Thanks.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for opening up your house again Chuck. Wish I could make the Friday get together and key note speaker event this year. Unfortuantely we are driving up Sat. morning so we will just be attending the show. 

For those of you who haven't seen the vendor, sponsor and auction donor lists I would suggest checking out Home | American Frog Day or thier Facebook page. It's going to be an incredible auction. There is even a 24x18x24 planted display viv being given to a lucky person by way of raffle. Your admission ticket is your raffle ticket which means you are automatically entered just by bing there! 

Interested to hear who else is going from around the country. It's only 2 1/2 weeks away and this thread has been pretty quiet. Any of you east coast people coming out for this one?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Just booked a room myself. Can't wait!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Less than 3 weeks away and we have some exciting updates! Can't wait to see everyone there!! 

*UPDATE #1: *American Frog Day is thrilled to announce that Exo Terra as an event sponsor! This means there will be a display at the show that includes all the latest products Exo Terra has made available to the hobby AND they will be donating lots of cool stuff to the fund raiser auction! You won't want to miss the chance to see what's new and grab some great deals at the show!!










*UPDATE #2:* American Frog Day will be *GIVING AWAY* a *FREE *fully planted Exo Terra 24" x 18" x 24" vivarium to 1 lucky attendee. This tank has been carefully designed and planted by noted artist Tim Falls and comes complete with a Current USA PRO series LED strip light with built in ramp timer and remote control that allows the user total control over the lighting system!
That's right - 1 lucky person will take this entire set up home for *FREE!*
Your paid entry into the event will automatically get you a ticket in the drawing. No additional purchase necessary. The winner will be announced at 4pm. Must be present to win.
Just come to the show on April 25th for your chance to win! 

More information regarding the show can be found here.










*UPDATE #3:* American Frog Day is also pleased to announce that Understory Enterprises will be an event sponsor! They have generously donated two (2) gift certificates good for $250 EACH. Gift certificates can be redeemed with UE for the animal(s) of your choice available in any of the upcoming shipments. You won't want to miss that auction!










*UPDATE #4:* Rainforest Junkies is also providing an assortment of goodies for the fund raiser auction! Most notably, they are providing a group of four (4) H. lemur leaf frogs!

Those eyes!! These frogs are just cool. They are critically endangered in Costa Rica and were initially made available to the US hobby via the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center in conjunction with Understory Enterprises. Rainforest Junkies has established a successful breeding program at their Midwest facility and through their hard work and dedication these incredible frogs are slowing becoming available for the hobby. This is another great opportunity to support several organizations focused on conservation. This fund raiser auction is going to be great!


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

If you're planning to attend and coming from a distance: I was able to book a room at the Homewood Suites at the low group rate by calling the hotel directly. The Frog Day website notes that the group rate could only be obtained if you booked before April 3, and indeed when I tried to book online I could not get the group rate, but when I called the hotel they were happy to book me at the discounted rate. You save more than 50% at the group rate, so it's definitely worth the call; more money to spend on frogs and at the auction to benefit Tesoros and Treewalkers International!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Really surprised that there isn't more buzz on the forum about this, but last year was amazing, and I'm sure this year will surpass. Frog Day always features an unprecedented array of common, rare, and otherwise unavailable specimens, as well as an opportunity to interface with the dedicated keepers that propagate them. The conservation auction always has some unreal deals on frogs and supplies.

If it is at all within your travel range, I highly recommend checking it out!

We will have several pre-made dart frog vivariums, as well as microfauna, live foliage, and terrarium supplies. Hope some other vendors will chime in with some of the items they will be bringing...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

1 more week!!! I'm super excited about next weekend! Hopefully going to be bringing home some new frogs, plants and supplies to redo a few viv's I have been working on. What is everybody else planning on picking up?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll be there with a table as well: bringing down more CB Geosesarma crabs, as well as some frogs, plants and other items. Looking forward to making it earlier to the BBQ this year and catching up with everyone.

See you all in a week!


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Im must admit that I am very envious of all of you that are going, I live in an area that doesnt get regular support like this and being a full fledged college student and family man I cant just disappear for a weekend as much as I want to. Perhaps next year I can tell school to F off for a minute and talk my wife into taking another trip lol God knows she would love to get out of Wisconsin for a weekend. We are already looking at a cross country move next year so its hectic as it is with the frog room.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

As much as we'd both like to make it this year, the realities of life are not going to make it happen. We'd be ecstatic if anyone would take some video (youtube) and pictures (photobucket or Flickr?) and post the links. 

Krissy N Chris


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Dane said:


> Really surprised that there isn't more buzz on the forum about this, but last year was amazing, and I'm sure this year will surpass. Frog Day always features an unprecedented array of common, rare, and otherwise unavailable specimens, as well as an opportunity to interface with the dedicated keepers that propagate them. The conservation auction always has some unreal deals on frogs and supplies.
> 
> If it is at all within your travel range, I highly recommend checking it out!
> 
> We will have several pre-made dart frog vivariums, as well as microfauna, live foliage, and terrarium supplies. Hope some other vendors will chime in with some of the items they will be bringing...


In general I have seen a major drop off in interest for any events on the forums. Perhaps a lot of people have moved to facebook etc.... But NARBC had much less discussion this year, and the MI frog meeting is coming soon and I don't see a peep about it.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm super stoked! Even better the weather here in Portland this weekend is supposed to be rainy so I'm looking forward to be in a warmer climate with a pool! I've made a couple pairs of glass magnet pods to donate to the auction as well.

Hooray for Frog Day!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a spare male Paru Sylvatica I can deliver to Frog Day if anyone is interested. PM me for details, I will only be bringing it if something is worked out in advance. 3 more days!!!!


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I will stop by Chuck's home to see the gang on Friday. Hopefully, I will show up on the right day.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Frog day was awesome again! Great times seeing everyone again. Here are a few pics.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice pics!

It was good to see you guys again, I had a excellent weekend. Nice to make some new acquaintances as well and put some faces to some of you guys on here.

Good job once again with Frog Day. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

had a great time!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

That`s it for pictures?
Anyone else take any?


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I posted a thread for pictures but only a few see the post... LOL..
Https://www.facebook.com/LivingColorsCA , look under Frogday 2015 folder

Robert.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice pics Robert. I wanted to once again thank Chuck Powell and Jeremy Mott for organizing another awesome event. We all had a great time catching up with friends we only get to see a few times a year and of coarse talking frogs with everyone. Also, thank you Ron Skylsdale for hosting another fantastic auction. I'd love to hear how much was raised. Looking forward to next years Frog Day.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice pictures thank you Robert.

There doesn`t seem to be many people.
Was it a small showing?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Very nice pictures thank you Robert.
> 
> There doesn`t seem to be many people.
> Was it a small showing?


The crowds were minimal. It seemed to surge a bit in the middle of the day but the overall feel was light crowds. Last year was the same. The room filled up a bit at the end of the show with people eager to get in on the auction and see if they were the lucky winners of the raffles. It would be nice to see larger crowds but that would require advertising, larger venues and more internet buzz which also was minimal this year. The hobby seems to be at a lull. Maybe it's just me. I know this hobby has its ups and downs. I really hope next year is a bigger turn out. I'm looking forward to an announcement later this year with next years venue and date info. 
On a side note, I won a few really cool items at the auction. I ended up with a new batch of Dendrocare, a 2 pack of bad ass blue glass tadpole pods from Devin (Brainbug) and a type of club moss/lycopodium called Huperzia nummulariifolia from Black Jungle. I also brought home a ton of supplies including a really cool realistic tree stump from J-L Exotics, mist heads, nut pods, cork bark, begonia amphioxis, black velvet alocasia, sphag moss and a male Uyama River pum for my lonely female. All in all a good haul personally. 

What did everyone else end up with?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Just a quick update folks, overall the show was a success! Despite the modest turn out over the course of the day, the dedicated vendors, sponsors, and frog hobbyists in attendance successfully raised over $5,100 in the name of amphibian conservation! All proceeds will be split between TWI and Tesoros de Colombia. 

Thank you again for all your support in making this event a success!


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> On a side note, I won a few really cool items at the auction. I ended up with a new batch of Dendrocare, a 2 pack of bad ass blue glass tadpole pods from Devin (Brainbug) and a type of club moss/lycopodium called Huperzia nummulariifolia from Black Jungle. I also brought home a ton of supplies including a really cool realistic tree stump from J-L Exotics, mist heads, nut pods, cork bark, begonia amphioxis, black velvet alocasia, sphag moss and a male Uyama River pum for my lonely female. All in all a good haul personally.
> 
> What did everyone else end up with?


At auction I got a $300 gift certificate for BioVivara and I also got one of the Huperzia nummulariifolia from Black Jungle, it just arrived in the mail yesterday and is quite an unusual looking plant. At the show I picked up a nice selection of orchids from Hanging Gardens as well as a giant T. Butzii. I also picked up a couple nice little ferns and some supplements and coco-huts. I'm very happy with what I brought home.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

How did you manage to reach Black Jungle. I have emailed and reached out to them on Facebook and have not gotten a response in a week. I was starting to think bad thoughts. Hopefully they respond to me soon.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Call them. They have never responded to e-mails


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

That worked! Thanks. Should see it in a few days.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I just e-mailed them with the auction details and my shipping info. A couple does later I got a tracking # and a couple days after that I got the package.


----------

